# 95th percentile- How work



## flyingmonkeyofdoom (Feb 18, 2011)

I was wondering if osmeone could explain and give me a working example of how you work out the 95th percentile of something?


----------



## VoG (Feb 19, 2011)

This should help http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel-help/percentile-HP005209211.aspx


----------



## diddi (Feb 20, 2011)

percentiles work by having all the data points (scores, prices, measurements) arranged in order from smallest to largest.  once they are in order, the percentiles are just the score you get to when you are at certain percent through the list.  eg the 50th percentile is half way, (or median value),  the 80 percentile is the score you would have if you where 80 percent throught he list.

the 95th percentile is the score you would have to get to be 95% of the way through the list.  so if you have 400 house prices arranged in order, the 95th percentile house price price willl be the price of the 380th house, whatever that is.

have you got a specific query?


----------

